# Cat Growling at me



## ZingPow (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello all, Sorry if this has been answered before I was looking in the forums and found a couple things but still need to ask. For the last couple weeks my cat has been very temperamental he has become next to anti social and growls when pick him up. I thought it might be due to the new kitten in the house but he seems to be fine with her, plays with her all the time .. sometimes he will growl at her but usually that's when he has had enough playing and wants to just go lay down. My cat has never growled at me in his whole life. He has never been huge on cuddling or having his belly rubbed but loves scratches behind the ear or being pet down his back. what could be causing him to act this way towards me? He is fed and watered daily always has a clean cat litter box gets treats and has lots of toys to play with as well.


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

If the kitten is fairly new, it's possible that he hasn't totally adjusted to the new dynamics yet and is a bit tense and not in the mood to be social or picked up - even if it looks like he's playing with the kitten. If that's the case, just give it time and definitely give your older boy plenty of space and wait for him to come to you for attention.

Provide three litter trays spread over a wide area if possible so he doesn't have to share, and feed them in different areas to cut down on any tension on his part. It's important that he feels he's still got his own territory. Some cats adjust in a few weeks, others can take several months.

Is he toileting okay? It may be worth getting him checked over by a vet in case he's feeling some discomfort when being picked up.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

He could be unwell, if he doesnt settle soon i would get him checked by your vet as suggested above


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Also my first thoughts that he could be unwell, i would have a vet check just to be sure.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others, it sounds as though your cat is stressed by the arrival of the kitten. It is possible he has a health issue that has been triggered by the stress, such as cystitis or an upset tummy, and that it hurts when you pick him up. So I'd get him checked by the vet.

Also I agree with LDK1 -- ensure your cat has his own space in the house, so he has somewhere to go for peace and quiet when needed, where the kitten cannot disturb him. If he normally sleeps on your bed at night, then keep that as his special place, so he does not have to share it with the kitten at this stage. 

Using plug-in Feliway diffusers around the house (which emit cat pheromones) may also help him feel less stressed. As might a course of Zylkene, a supplement you sprinkle on his food. Zylkene has had some good results in helping cats accept changes in their environment, e.g. a new kitten being brought in.


----------

